# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Das Sparschwein und "Schwarzgeld"

## schiene

Ich hatte mir am Anfang vom Urlaub ein Sparschwein aus "Keramik" für 60 Bath gekauft in welches ich immer das Kleingeld reingeschmissen habe.
Meine Schiegermutter kam nach ein paar Tagen und gab mir eine Holzspardose mit der Begründung:wenn man das Geld in so einem Keramiksparschwein längere Zeit(über ein Jahr) lässt verfärben sich die Münzen schwarz und sind sehr schwer zu reinigen.Die Banken würden dieses "schwarze Geld" auch nichtannehmen und man hätte sehr viel Arbeit es heilwegs wieder blank zu bekommen.
Diese Aussage bestätigten mir auch andere.Muss wohl irgendwie mit einer chem.Reaktion zusammenhängen.
Also wurde das Sparschein gekillt und die Münzen umgelagert.

----------


## pit

Man muß einfach nur feste dran glauben!   :cool: 

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Denke mal das Holzsparschwein kann man besser öffnen um zu kontrollieren ob noch alles da ist  :cool:

----------


## schiene

> Denke mal das Holzsparschwein kann man besser öffnen um zu kontrollieren ob noch alles da ist


nö,das ist eher das Gegenteil...

----------


## wein4tler

Schwarzgeld im Sparschwein, das geht nun wirklich nicht. Das muss erst weiß gewaschen werden.  :Blinzeln:

----------

